# 2005 25Rss For Sale



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

I am selling my 2005 25RSS Outback. The pictures are current.
Hensley Hitch
Axles have been flipped&#157; (It has 15" radial&#157; tires and rims and spare)
Atwood power tongue jack
Screens over the heating and hotwater tank openings
MaxxAir covers
Screened room
Dual 6-volt batteries
Designer package with jasmine interior

Comes with water hoses, electrical cords, sewer hoses, bedding, dishes, silverware (the complete package) I can also include the prodigy brake controller.

Selling price is $7,000.00. Has a clean title. Comments and questions welcome.

Location is Michigan.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## MRS (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Jim,
Have you sold your Outback yet?

Thanks!
Maria


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Maria,

I have not sold my Outback yet. I have changed the main door locks so they are new and keyed the same.

Thank you for your inquiry.

Jim



MRS said:


> Hi Jim,
> Have you sold your Outback yet?
> 
> Thanks!
> Maria


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

I just reduced the price to $7,000.00. I will list it on Craigslist shortly and provide that link.

Thank you for looking.

Jim


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Sold!

Thanks for looking.


----------

